

Golang vs JAVA vs PHP: Comparing productivity - jasey
http://mindfsck.net/golang-vs-java-vs-php-comparing-productivity/

======
kbenson
Or, to be completely unfair, Perl:

perl -aF, -nE '$F[1] =~ s/["+]//g; $total += $F[1]; END { say $total }'
CSVData.csv

~~~
jasey
Very nice!

